# Canadian Forces naval engineering school......



## CallOfDuty (19 Aug 2005)

Hey there guys, I was wondering.  When someone is posted, say to Halifax, and they are doing their 60 weeks or so training in the school, are they obligated to staying at the base during the week?   Or as in my situation( already have a home in the city), would I be going home every night?
   The reason I ask, is because I just moved into a new neighborhood, and apparently my next door neighbour just joined the navy, but I have not met him yet, and the other neighbors say he is only home on the weekend.
  Cheers everyone
Steve


----------



## Monsoon (19 Aug 2005)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> Hey there guys, I was wondering.  When someone is posted, say to Halifax, and they are doing their 60 weeks or so training in the school, are they obligated to staying at the base during the week?   Or as in my situation( already have a home in the city), would I be going home every night?
> The reason I ask, is because I just moved into a new neighborhood, and apparently my next door neighbour just joined the navy, but I have not met him yet, and the other neighbors say he is only home on the weekend.
> Cheers everyone
> Steve


Depends on the course, but by the time you're at CFNES the courses are of the sort you can take from wherever you live.  If anything, the base will be happy to have one less person in barracks.
Your neighbour is probably a reservist posted to the Kingstons that at sea most weekdays, but in most weekends.


----------



## CallOfDuty (20 Aug 2005)

Great!  Thanks


----------



## Navalsnpr (21 Aug 2005)

hamiltongs said:
			
		

> Depends on the course, but by the time you're at CFNES the courses are of the sort you can take from wherever you live.   If anything, the base will be happy to have one less person in barracks.



Actually, if you are at CFNES on a QL3 course, you will be required to live on base until you can prove that you have the ability to live ashore. That being said, if you already have secured an apartment, own a home or are married, that shouldn't be a problem.

If you are young, single and are attempting your QL3, you most likely will have to stay on base for the first 6 months to a year and school requires you to submit a request form in order to live ashore.


----------



## CallOfDuty (21 Aug 2005)

Thanks for your reply Navalsnipr


----------



## Donaill (22 Aug 2005)

One of my buddies is at the Stad. now. After talking to him I have learned that living on barracks has some advantages and some disadvantages. How much time off do you get when in trades training? just wondering as there will be some distance between my g/f and myself, as she will be in school as well. I guess I am wondering about "quality time"


----------



## Monsoon (22 Aug 2005)

Donaill said:
			
		

> One of my buddies is at the Stad. now. After talking to him I have learned that living on barracks has some advantages and some disadvantages. How much time off do you get when in trades training? just wondering as there will be some distance between my g/f and myself, as she will be in school as well. I guess I am wondering about "quality time"


Phase training (post-basic) is just a 8-4, Monday-to-Friday affair, unless your course has an at-sea component - you get the weekends and statutory holidays off, but you can't use your acrued leave except between courses.  The schedule may be set up to give you some "personal admin" time on Friday afternoons, but otherwise don't plan on being able to get very far on the weekends.


----------



## Navalsnpr (27 Aug 2005)

Alright, here is the deal about NET training at CFNES.

*Academics * - 0800-1600 with a Admin Period on Wed prior to lunch. Once a week there is an inspection at the drill shed and a room inspection every second week for those who live in. PT 3 mornings a week. Leave is normally only granted during the block leave periods, but leave outside the block leave periods *may * be entertained if it doesn't interfer with training.

*Equipment Phase* - No sea time involved. You will most likely be doing shift work (0800-1600 or 1600-2359 or 0000-0800) and Inspections, Leave are the same as academics. Personal Admin and PT are normally flexible during this phase. 

Block Leave - Normally 3 weeks in late Jul - Mid Aug & 2 weeks over the Christmas / New Year holidays.


----------

